# Window tint



## wildabouthorses (Jan 7, 2018)

I didn't want it super dark, wanted to be able to see better at night when backing up etc than in my mustang as it was getting harder to see out at night.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

My Cruze came with Tint. Plus it has Solar glass. I live in the most oppressive deadly heat stricken area in the Country (85 degrees + the rest of this week) and I drove the first 7 years here with no tint AND leather. Your Tint would be illegal in my State


----------



## wildabouthorses (Jan 7, 2018)

Wow 25% is legal here in Oklahoma!


----------



## wildabouthorses (Jan 7, 2018)

https://www.tinting-laws.com/oklahoma/


----------



## stepasyd (Feb 11, 2018)

Looks great, ready to get a day off of work so I can take the LT down to get 35% done on it. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Very nice! Can't wait for the weather to cooperate on a day I have open to do mine. So, the front door window is same as rear? It looks lighter. Must just be due tomorelight coming through the windshield versus the rear window.


----------



## wildabouthorses (Jan 7, 2018)

Yes it's just due to more light from front windshield, the back one looks really black even though it's the same 25% all around. The interior colors are light tan


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

35% is the legal limit in TN. This picture was taken with the sun directly behind me, it's much much darker when the sun isn't directly shining through. But maybe this will help you compare.


----------



## HatchLifeRS (Oct 3, 2017)

I did 20% for driver and passenger windows and 5% for the rear windows. I have the top of the windshield done as well but no pictures of that.
















Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## belome (Sep 30, 2016)

Just remember the rule of life, never break more than one law at a time. If you tint your windows in a state that doesn’t allow it never have anything illegal in your car. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wildabouthorses (Jan 7, 2018)

Wow 35% looks light, I'm glad I didn't go that light, not sure it would help with the summer sun here. That sucks that's your legal limit! The one with 20% looks a lot like mine. Your rear must look super dark as mine is at 25% because not much light back there with rear sides at 25%.


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

wildabouthorses said:


> Had my new 2017 LT RS windows tinted this week at the dealership after feeling how hot the sun was on my skin. May have been spoiled by my 2005 mustang's tinted windows that was traded in on the Cruze in Dec 2017. Can really feel the difference, much better! Had 25% put on all around with a windshield brow. Would like to see your tinted Cruze and what percentage it is... Thanks


20% on everything including the brow!
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

